# Jig or clamp for attaching/tying bands



## #4Buck (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know much, but I think know that when you tie a pouch to a band, or a band to a slingshot, you should stretch the band before tying, in order to prevent curling.

And I believe many people have built jigs to hold the stretched bands in place while tying. Surely instructions or templates for building such a jig already exist, but where do I find one?

I assume said instructions can be found here, somewhere, and I did try searching for them myself, but I didn't have any luck.

Can anyone point me to something that will tell me how to build one?

Many thanks.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

There are quite a few jigs out there. The one I'm currently using was a generous gift by wonderful member DRiley. Here is a post that will give you some info... hope it helps. You can always message Mr Riley and ask him some questions, he's the nicest of the nicest 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32622-driley-band-tying-jig/?p=433745


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Go to Google. Search for "slingshotforum band tying jig". You will get LOTS of hits and images as well.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39001-new-band-tying-jig/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37546-band-tying-jig/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15565-pouch-tie-jig-and-how-i-do-it/

And so on .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## #4Buck (Jan 27, 2012)

Many thanks! I already have more info that I can use. I love the SlingshotForum and participants herein. I'll post photos of my band tying jig once it's completed.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Great link Btoon.


----------

